# Back problems



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyy guys

Ive been riding for a little while now and ive been doing fine until i hurt my back a few months ago. im all clear to start riding agian but now and then my back plays up. ive heard of like a cushion that goes on the saddle so its not as hard when you land. Is there such thing????


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi there, you can get what is called a 'seat saver', i think you can find some now that have the memory foam style material in them, similar to some matresses. 

It may be worth trying something like pilates, there are specific pilates for riders instructors too that can do a postural analysis whilst you are riding which may also help with the back pain.


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great Thanks, I'll have a look into it. Im sure it will save much discomfort in future riding.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a seat cushion but also I dont know if you have looked into this, there is a thing like a riding back brace. I know when my back goes out on me I always wear mine.


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great thanks


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

charli your cute


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Charlie,

I have some back trouble too, and though I feel it all the time when mounted, since I have been working out at the gym and doin Yoga, it is much better. My core is stronger to protect those disks that are threatening to bulge. That's about all I can do short of quit riding or do surgery.


----------



## HorseyCharli123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome. Ive never tried yoga. I'll give it a go.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It can be addicting. I kid you not. I am a total tank of a middle aged woman and I can't do all the poses, but you would be amazed at how much of a workout it is. Check out a class . It is seriously probably the single best excerxize , if you can do only one.


----------

